# !
,         . 
\"     ,
 , ,   .    !    
   , ,     . , ,
      ,        
.    ,  , ,  ,     
 

 ,    ,       
 . 
   ,  
     ,    - ( 
 24,02,11).         ,  
     3  ,     ( 
   ),     , 
  ,     .    ,
   ,  ,   .  
 - ,      - .  
,      ,     , 
   ()? ,     .
 ,    ,  
 ,       ,       . 
       ,    ,     ?     
   ,        
  . 
,   
      .     
 ,         !     
   !     ,   ,
    . 
 2,7,  25.   
 ()   ,  ,  ,    .
  ()   ,   
(  ),     .    
,       .    , 
     .       .
   (  % ).     ,
   ,          , 
       ()    ,
     .       .   ,           . 
 ,
     ,        
 ,    .   ,     
 ( ),    ,   )))

   ,   !       
(        ).   , 
      ,      .\"
 2,7    23-25   35-36   S.   ., . ,26    ...     . 093-917-28-73    .
    ,       ,   .   ,  .    ,        .  
http://cats.com.ua/clubs/talks/11933...elovechku.html (     )

----------


## Mihey

**,    ))))            ?! ,   ,       ,   ))        ,    ..   ,    ???       ,      ...

----------

*Mihey*,     .     .
      ,

----------


## Fiddler

**,  , ,       ,   ?

----------

